# Looking for old shipmates from Prince Line



## jim.child (Nov 1, 2008)

looking for charlie wordingham from the the english prince. he went to live in wells-on-sea. anyone remember him he was chief engineer around the 60s-70s

Also anyone else who served on english prince around that time.

Jim Child
Second Engineer


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

I went to school with a Jim Child, he lived at Horsley Hill, the last time I saw him was early 70's, he was 2nd engineer in Silver Line, it could not be you by any chance.


----------



## jim.child (Nov 1, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> I went to school with a Jim Child, he lived at Horsley Hill, the last time I saw him was early 70's, he was 2nd engineer in Silver Line, it could not be you by any chance.


yes that is myself I still live close to horsely hill estate in bamburgh ave. sailed with Charlie Wordingham on the English Prince Then the Lombardy ex cairn line maybe the Cairngowan took her over in Manchester. Then joined silver line silvereid, silvereagle, silverosprey and silverpelerin. Nice to hear from you keep in touch. By the way which school did we attend let me know.


----------



## dunsteaming (Jun 13, 2008)

who remembers chris metcalfe 1954


----------

